# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Inversión de 1,4 millones en la tubería que llevará agua desalada al Valle del Guadalentín

## Jonasino

Esta actuación ha sido declarada de emergencia, en el marco del Real Decreto de Sequía del Segura
    La nueva tubería, de 25,5 kilómetros de longitud, discurre por el término municipal de Lorca hasta alcanzar Totana, beneficiando a una población de unos 130.000 habitantes, con una inversión total de 20 millones de euros






> El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, a través de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura, ha declarado de emergencia las obras del último tramo de la tubería que llevará agua desalinizada desde Águilas hasta el Valle del Guadalentín (Región de Murcia). 
> 
> La nueva tubería, de 25,5 kilómetros de longitud, discurrirá por el término municipal de Lorca hasta alcanzar Totana, beneficiando a una población de unos 130.000 habitantes, con una inversión de 20 millones de euros.
> 
> La actuación aprobada, que requerirá una inversión de 1.460.200 euros, corresponde, en concreto, al tramo que transcurre por el término municipal de Lorca.
> 
> Las obras declaradas de emergencia, al amparo del Real Decreto de sequía de la cuenca del Segura, comenzarán de manera inminente. El Gobierno de España continúa aplicando de este modo las medidas excepcionales contempladas en el Real de Decreto de sequía para paliar los efectos de la escasez de agua en la demarcación hidrográfica.
> 
> Así, además de esta actuación, en los Presupuestos Generales del Estado para 2016 aparecen una serie de partidas, que inicialmente no estaban previstas, para las impulsiones de esta infraestructura, así como para las obras del recrecimiento de la presa de Camarillas y la construcción de las presas de Lébor y de las Moreras.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...ia-que-llevara

----------

HUESITO (18-nov-2015)

----------

